# Monitor goes black randomly..



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello, I've recently bought a new computer, about three weeks ago or something like that.

Here's the specs:
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1
System Manufacturer: Acer
System Model: Aspire M5640
Processor: Intel Core Duo 2.40 GHz
Memory (RAM): 3 GB
System-type: 32-bit operating system
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS
Storage: 500 GB
Monitor: Acer x193w

The problem is, is that my monitor will randomly go black. The monitor will stay on, as the little blue light stays on, but the only way I can get the picture back is by shutting the monitor off and turning it back on. I've also noticed that it sometimes blinks. There is a possibility that it's the power cord, as my mouse cord is located near the power cord and I have a feeling that maybe my moving of the mouse could be moving the power cord, because I took my hand and placed it on the monitors power cord and it was pretty sensitive. It's either that or the drivers for the video card are really out of date (see below paragraph) or there's some more wrong than just those two possibilities.

When running DirectX Diagnostic Tool, I noticed that my drivers for my video card are from 6/11/07, and I just went on NVIDIA's website and found that there are drivers from last month!.. So I'm going to update them, in fact I've already have and just have to restart.. I will tell you if it happens again even with the driver updates.

I've also checked the Windows Event Viewer and have not found any error due to the monitor/video card.

Any suggestions while I try my best to figure out what the problem is would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: I've updated my drivers, I will run for however long to see if the screen blinks or goes black.


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

It does seem like a problem of the drivers so i guess updating the drivers should work sometimes due to the drivers being out of date the monitor does misbehave but it seem like you may have some other problem. Lets hope thats its the drivers cause from the looks of it , it seems either your power cord or the monitor are defective. If its the power cord its not a problem but if its the monitor you might have to check that. 
Keep us updated !


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

It's gotta be the power cord. I updated my drivers and it just recently started to blink again. I think it could be because when I type the monitor moves and then because the power cord is so sensitive it moves with the move of the desk/monitor and then it blinks. Lemme try and see if I put it in full way.. Maybe I didn't put the power cord in fully? I can also try to move the monitor over away from the mouse..

I've tried pushing in the power cord and it's still blinking :/.. I did choose one of the cheapest monitors they had..

Could it be the connection from my CPU? I tried pushing it in more, because it was A LITTLE loose and I haven't seen anything blinking yet.


----------



## silverwire (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think it's your power cord, and probably not drivers. I have been updating all drivers as they appear in Windows Update.

I'm having similar problem with black screen but mine is not random, and it has a tiny thin line of "display" across the top of screen and I don't get any blinking.

Until recently, when monitor timed-out after no activity, I could move mouse and monitor would come back on without problem. About 3 wks ago moving mouse did nothing to bring back display. Now I get only black screen except for very tiny thin line across the whole screen, about 1/32" thick, and about 1/4 inch from top of screen. It looks sorta like old TV screens when capacitor or other component goes out and you only have a tiny viewing window where you see the picture "squashed" into the thin line. Hitting Escape key doesn't work. Only way I can get the screen back to normal is to turn off the CPU power and then turn back on.

I thought maybe it was graphics card or monitor driver problem, checked all available updates from Windows and Geforce but all said drivers are up to date. Friends suggested I try changing resolution or display settings but don't think that's problem since everything worked before and display is fine when it does work.

Tried LG website, found nothing helpful or even related, haven't yet phoned LG to ask about known problems with LG monitor because I haven't had a few hours to waste talking on phone to someone who doesn't understand English, much less Texan! One forum site suggests vacuuming all vents, fans, etc. might solve performance problems but I haven't tried that yet.

Any other ideas out there? This is getting very aggravating and I don't like having to turn off computer to restart monitor. 

My system: LG22W Flatron monitor with HP Pavilion Media Center m7750n PC, NVIDIA Geforce 6150 LE graphic card, Vista Home Premium, all bought new in pre-loaded package March 2007. All updates installed including Service Pack 1. Checked several forums to see if Service Pack 1 could be cause since I only loaded it July 21st but can't find any clue if SP1 causes such problem.

If others having such problems, please post so maybe we can figure this out.
Thanks,
Silverwire
Arlington, Texas


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm noticing that my screen is not blinking, it's tinting. It gets darker and sometimes gets lighter. This screen has auto-config and it seems as though every time I view a page, either the tint gets darker or lighter. Is this a problem or is this how the monitor should be? but, it cannot be like this, because sometimes does blink, but rarely and it just simply tints. I cannot explain why my monitor goes black sometimes. This is a brand new monitor. My brother use to have a flat screen acer monitor that lasted him a long time, but that monitor was like $700, while mine was only $217. I guess cheaper sucks.


----------



## silverwire (Nov 26, 2007)

After much searching over past 3 days on several forums including this one, one post from someone with similar problem to mine (monitor not returning from black screen after "time-out") suggested changing "Power Option" settings for monitor and computer to the "NEVER" option, so there is no time-out.

I did this yesterday and so far that has worked (both monitor and PC are never "sleeping", and my screen saver (one of Vista's generic ones already loaded) comes on after the chosen minutes but neither PC nor monitor go to "sleep". SO FAR, SO GOOD!

If you want to try this, the path to that option (on my Vista Home Premium) is Start / Control Panel / Hardware and Sound / Power Options / Choose when to turn off the display / 
Then change "Turn off the display" to "NEVER"
and "Put the computer to sleep" to "NEVER"
Then click on "Save Changes".

While this undoubtedly uses more power, it may save my sanity while I search for the "real" cause, and while I try to find time to spend on phone with techs at LG to see if monitor has any known defect or problem with Vista SP1 service pack or with updates for graphic card, etc., etc., etc. I am betting there is some update that has screwed up the monitor driver (or maybe the graphic card driver?) since it worked fine for over a year. I am very fortunate that LG monitor has a 3-year warranty. I don't think most others do.

If you or others find solution, please post and help all of us. This forum has been most helpful for most of my questions than any other I've found.
Thanks,
Silverwire


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, but after I tested it on my old computer that has XP, the monitor is not working at all with my new computer.. When I connect it, it says "Input not supported" and the buttons on the bottom of the monitor do not work and I've tried restarting in Safe Mode, but the same message appears.


----------



## titanalive (May 20, 2007)

From the looks of it, it seems that you have been swindlled, its your monitors problem as you said that when you connected to another pc it did not work at all
Ask for a refund on the monitor and my suggestion to you is to spend some more cash and buy a new better monitor. Thats the last thing that can be done. Cause what it seems to me is a faulty monitor


----------

